# corn husks



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I am getting a bushel of corn today and am thinking of saving the husks for making tamales. We freeze a lot usually for DD's pig to eat, she loves them! But tamales need dry husks and all I could find in the internet was to dry them in the sun. We live in the wet woods of Florida, it's not going to happen. Anyone know if I can dry them in the dehydrator?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Personally, I'd just hang them on a string in the kitchen the way one does with some herbs (or linens on the clothes line). Or, you might try laying them out on baking sheets in a oven set to warm and the door propped open (not something I would do in Florida at this time of year)


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the response, NoClue! I had actually thought about hanging them form the ceiling first, then wondered if the dehydrator would speed it up. And now that I have many other things waiting to go in the dehydrator (it's got squash in it right now!), I am definitely going with the hanging method!


----------

